# Desoto



## the twisted ones___ (Mar 20, 2014)

we took off to desoto nebraska side with our Gps to locate some spots we stored from last year but the batteries went dead as soon as we got there so we had to hunt old skool style and found about 3 lbs of really nice yellows all bigger the cigarett lighters... by the time we made our way to the river edge we were at a point that was directly acroos from the lewis and clark overlook out along the river on the Iowa side (desoto) we can tell by the cars that were parked across the river, we went to the iowa side of desoto days later but didnt find much more then a 1/2 lb... we got to look at the area that we had came out of the woods from days earlier on the nebraska side and know that there is still much more woods to scour to the north/west of desoto nebraska side.. if you know desoto nebraska side you know theresa good deer trail that cuts through 2 feilds before you get to the woods, right before you enter the woods i layed a big branch to mark our entry spot.. if you find this branch i recomend walking about 5 football feilds to the north along the wood line and feild then enter there... seen some people in the woods but not many had as much as we had, i take this as moving too fast cuz you can tell how good a hunter is by hiz speed.. and most of these hunters drift south cuz of shadowing... matter in fact when we came out the woods i actually landed on my branch i layed out earlier in the day. thats a million to 1 odds since we didnt use a compass or any other navigation device, thats how i know there much more there, good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Hey twisted one. Thanks for the info. My parents live in Blair and I'm in Omaha. I'm going to take the gf hunting today. Could u give me a closer proximity to where those deer trails ur referring to? I know there's a lot of deer trails up there so I'm not sure which one on the Nebraska side ur talking about. Thanks and good hunting.


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Where do I park? Like desoto ave takes u all around the whole place pretty much. U said on the Nebraska side? Is it by the museum?


----------



## the twisted ones___ (Mar 20, 2014)

the road is P26 off hwy 75... its north of ft calhoun and south of east blair, theres a s curve where p26 at... google map should aide ya.. (nabraska side) good luck...


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

So once I find p26 go to the woods and look for the deer trail?


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks so much


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

I got Google maps on my phone it looks like p26 is by a lot of houses or something? Is it private property?


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

P26 turns into p28 and p28 leads right to the river. Is that what ur referring to? Ru searching in the forest? Or on the edges ?


----------



## the twisted ones___ (Mar 20, 2014)

search in the forest just running up the edge will get you farther faster.. there is a single farm house on the horth east corner of the intersection. just in a little way east... the road to get to the gate of desoto is shaped like a question mark..
go east til road ends turn right then make a left continue youll see the sign by now make another left... there is another farm house just close to the gate area.. its a green olive color house... theres a gate with a info station that the park puts out i just turn 90 degrees left and head to the smashed barb wire and walk about a basket ball court length and youul find the main deer trail, mattre in fact this is such a main trail that when your half way through there is a sign say now entring iown state keep going strait and youll find my branch...


----------



## kingyoshi2424 (May 10, 2014)

Can u send me a pic on Google maps somehow? Isn't there only one entrance to desoto? Off hwy 30? According to my Google maps p26 turns t
Right into p28 off of hwy 75? It's on the west side of the river. Call me or txt me my name is Josh. 4023069590.


----------



## barnaclestorm (Apr 22, 2013)

Everything I have been reading talks about eastern Nebraska. I am wondering when western Nebraska gets going? I live near Denver and was thing of spending a weekend on the Platt near Sutherland.


----------

